# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Unpainted Aluminium slats  supply Sydney

## achjimmy

Looking to weld up some gates (I can weld Aluminium) wondering if anyway knows off a reasonable priced Supplier in western Sydney. I want to weld them up then get power coated

----------

